# Puffballs...WARNING cutness overload.



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

*Puffballs...WARNING cuteness overload.*


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, I didn't know that sheep moved like that!:shock::lol::lol::shock:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

D'awwww


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

They are so cute. I want one!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh My Goodness....that was too cute!!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I think you should have called it the puff ball stampede.

Either way they were so adorable.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

haha that is adorable!


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Their little feet even sound cute! 



:lol:



They are like the energizer puffballs. They just keep going!


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I like how it starts out so slow and then chaos ensues....that cameraman almost go taken out at least twice. Haha.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Stop. Drop. Roll. Then....RUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!! lol_


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

what did you say...miniature cows??? lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is just adorable. I would have been worried about getting run over by the entire stampede. hahahahahahaha...............Oh, now I have this picture of me with tons of tiny hoof shaped bruises everywhere. LOL. Too funny.


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

I will all!!!!:lol: I love Minis.
I think i need an lottery jackpot and a very big farm.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm exhausted just watching the little munchkins! All I kept thinking was Monty Pythons Holy Grail and the line "Run away"!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

omg, they are all way to cute. Can i have one please?? Lots of black and white paints lol. THey are way to cute


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Ohmygosh that was too cute! I loved the part where they rolled in the beginning. And their little tiny legs... lol I want a fuzzy little pony now.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha, thats the cutest thing :lol: a stampede of miniture proportions.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

SOOOOO adorable!!!  i want them! xD


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL I got two things to say about that 1: Cloning is supposed to be illegal and 2: That is absolutly positivly supercallafragilistically cute!!! And my humor dictates that when horses go around the corner that they sound like V8's lol


----------



## Lois (Jan 24, 2009)

That was so cute!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww! That has made my day  Misty would have loved to be out with those lil munchkins then! I bet they all slept well that night, it was like a mini grand national :shock:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

The little rolling one is adorable. 
& then when they all ran away, the little one started running in a circle..


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> I'm exhausted just watching the little munchkins! All I kept thinking was Monty Pythons Holy Grail and the line "Run away"!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


Hahahahaha I thought that too.



Jessabel said:


> Ohmygosh that was too cute! I loved the part where they rolled in the beginning. And their little tiny legs... lol I want a fuzzy little pony now.


Did anyone else notice that when they roll and get up theres fur all over the ground? Haha. Sooo cute.


----------



## horseluverr17 (Apr 13, 2009)

omg they are sooooo cute!!!! i want one for my birthday!!!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

It looks like a bunch of little mini moos... I'm so not a fan of coloured minis sometimes!
I have to say it was really cute though... I loved the little fatty ones who werent too fazed by crazed ponies blitzing passed them, in favour for some of that grass 
x


----------



## faithc830 (Apr 18, 2009)

this is the cutest thing everrr!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Holy! Mini fat ponies much?! haha! sooo cute...


----------

